# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  مرشد الحيران إلى معرفة أحوال الإنسان

## المستشار11

بسم الله وبه نستعين,,,

أخوتي أعضاء منتدى د. شيماء عطاالله القانونيين و المهتمين بالقانون المدني, تحية طيبة وبعد’’’

وددت أن أقدم إليكم هذا المرجع العظيم, وهو مرشد الحيران إلى معرفة أحوال الإنسان في المعاملات الشرعية على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة النعمان بن ثابت, ملائماً لعرف الديار المصرية وسائر الأمم الإسلامية, لمؤلفه المغفور له محمد قدري باشا, وقررت نظارة المعارف العمومية بتاريخ 10 سبتمبر عام 1890 لزوم طبع هذا الكتاب وإستعماله في المدارس الأميرية.
 وللعلم أنه إنتهى كمشروع ولم يطبق.
للتنزيل:
http://www.zshare.net/download/5370844246a3bf1d/

----------

